
Keep – A Meta-CLI tool for shell commands - orkohunter
https://medium.com/@OrkoHunter/keep-a-personal-shell-command-keeper-dac3ab488626#.4a5rm4e56
======
zer0t3ch
Interesting project, can't wait to toy around with it a bit. It solves a
problem that I had never considered a problem, but it kind of is now that I'm
thinking about it.

